
Magic Leap, HoloLens, and Lumus Resolution “Shootout” - oori
https://www.kguttag.com/2018/10/22/magic-leap-hololens-and-lumus-resolution-shootout-ml1-review-part-3/
======
oori
tl;dr; According to his optical tests, _for reading text_ Lumus wins. It has
x4 resolution over Magic Leap. Microsoft in the middle.

